

How Big Tech uses GitHub - jmduke
https://jmduke.com/blog/2013/11/23/how-big-tech-uses-github

======
patricklorio
I'm not sure if you're aware; Chrome gives a security warning when going to
the site.

You attempted to reach jmduke.com, but instead you actually reached a server
identifying itself as *.squarespace.com. This may be caused by a
misconfiguration on the server or by something more serious. An attacker on
your network could be trying to get you to visit a fake (and potentially
harmful) version of jmduke.com.

~~~
kbar13
that should only be if you're using a plugin/extension like https everywhere?
but yeah

------
allochthon
Please fix the SSL cert problem; I want to visit the site!

~~~
jmduke
Oof, that's embarrassing for me -- thanks for pointing this out.

------
joshguthrie
Silly me, I thought "Big Tech" was a single company name due to being
capitalized. Guess I won't learn about a new GH usage today...

